# Zahlen aus Bild auslesen



## zjo (5. Mrz 2015)

Hallo,

ich muss/soll für ein Schulprojekt Daten wie KFZ-Nummer, Anmeldedatum und evtl Name aus einen KFZ-Schein auslesen. Hierzu mache ich mithilfe einer android-app ein Bild das dann mit Hilfe von Java code ausgelesen werden soll. Sprich die Daten sollen aus dem Bild ausgelesen werden und dann als int oder string werte rauskommen. 

Hat hierzu jemand eine Idee bzw. Beispielcode den ich als "Vorlage" verwenden könnte? (Ich weiß das die ganze Sache sehr knifflig ist) ;(


----------



## VfL_Freak (5. Mrz 2015)

Moin,

das Stichwort, dass Du suchst, heißt OCR (oder "Texterkennung") und ist ein sehr weites Feld
(Texterkennung)

Sowas komplett selbst zu programmieren, halte ich im Rahmen eines Schulprojekts schon für ein SEHR ambitioniertes Unterfangen 
Evt. findest Du aber entsprechende OCR-Programme, die Du von Deinem Code aus aufrufen und nutzen kannst !

Gruß Klaus


----------

